
Ask HN: Stripe Atlas alternative that's more suitable for lifestyle businesses? - arikr
For example, one that allows LLC setup in your state so that you don&#x27;t have to pay Delaware state fees in addition to your state<p>Does it exist?
======
kjksf
It's unclear what it is you think Atlas gives you and therefore what you would
consider an alternative.

If you're in US, you can accept Stripe Payments without a company. You can
accept money in your own name or by registering DBA and using that as a name.

Stripe Atlas automates creating an LLC for exceedingly low price.

If you're in US it would be hard to find a better deal but if you really don't
want to spend $500 on Atlas then you can do all they do manually. It won't be
free, there are fees you have to pay anyway. And figuring out what paperwork
to submit and filling it out (without paying some professional for advice)
will be painful.

Atlas is most attractive for people outside US that want a US identity because
Stripe Payments (and others) don't support merchants in every country.

------
endlessvoid94
Is there anything aside from the Delaware fees for an LLC that you think Atlas
should improve upon?

~~~
arikr
It seems particularly focused on high growth startups, which makes me feel
like it's less suitable for smaller and slower growing cash flow type
businesses. But I may be wrong.

